

Ask HN: Where are RapGenius and other startups in the PRISM debate? - rayk

Several startups are working on organizing information on the web by letting users annotate, collect, and comment on stories - RapGenius, Storify, and Hypothes.is, etc.<p>Have any of them tried to make sense of the PRISM revelations? For example, what news and commentary has surfaced, and through which sources.
======
ceasarby
It's annotated via crowdsourcing, if you have something to say on subject -
here you go:

[http://news.rapgenius.com/President-barack-obama-remarks-
on-...](http://news.rapgenius.com/President-barack-obama-remarks-on-nsa-
wiretapping-prism-lyrics) [http://news.rapgenius.com/United-states-foreign-
intelligence...](http://news.rapgenius.com/United-states-foreign-intelligence-
surveillance-court-nsa-order-to-collect-verizon-phone-records-lyrics)
[http://news.rapgenius.com/Apple-google-facebook-yahoo-
micros...](http://news.rapgenius.com/Apple-google-facebook-yahoo-microsoft-
tech-company-denials-about-prism-lyrics) [http://news.rapgenius.com/Google-
denial-of-prism-cooperation...](http://news.rapgenius.com/Google-denial-of-
prism-cooperation-lyrics)

